# Best IEM in 500-600Rs



## ZTR (Dec 6, 2013)

So my Panasonic HJE120E gave up after almost 3 years of use when the left one stopped working 
So now I am looking for IEMs which have good sound quality and not too heavy bass but good bass in 500-600Rs


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 7, 2013)

SoundMAGIC PL11 Headphone - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com


----------



## ZTR (Dec 7, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> SoundMAGIC PL11 Headphone - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com



Too expensive for me
Aren't there any good IEMs under 600Rs?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 7, 2013)

Bro they are too good,just buy them for few hundred extra.Flipkart is expensive look around and you might find them a bit cheaper. Otherwise stick to Panasonics as none make in ears sound as good below Rs 500.


----------



## ZTR (Dec 7, 2013)

OK will see and thanks 

Also how are Soundmagic ES18?
In terms of sound quality and bass?


----------



## hitesh (Dec 7, 2013)

ZTR said:


> OK will see and thanks
> 
> Also how are Soundmagic ES18?
> In terms of sound quality and bass?


Awesome


----------



## sandynator (Dec 7, 2013)

Better get *Cowon EM1* from Cowon's official website. Its slightly better than ES18 in SQ & has good built quality than ES18

Earphones, Cowon EM1 earphone


----------



## RohanM (Dec 7, 2013)

Guys ES18, should I go for them ? or Cowon EM1 earphone ?


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 7, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Guys ES18, should I go for them ? or Cowon EM1 earphone ?



Both have the same audio signature but if you want better build quality then go for  Cowon EM1

Edit : Should had read sandynator post before he said it already  .........


----------



## RohanM (Dec 7, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> Both have the same audio signature but if you want better build quality then go for  Cowon EM1



Thanks for quick reply, If I up my budget to suppose 1-1.2k then please suggest.. I am a pure basshead BTW.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 7, 2013)

Bass Head

JVC HA-FX1X (Xtreme Xplosive) (Impressions)(Hopefully Fan Thread)

JVC HA-FX1X Xtreme Xplosives Inner-Ear Headphones HAFX1X Earbuds Deep Bass Port | eBay

There you go...


----------



## sandynator (Dec 7, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Guys ES18, should I go for them ? or Cowon EM1 earphone ?



SQ wise there is slight difference but cowon has good built quality.

As Hakimtai already mentioned


----------



## RohanM (Dec 7, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> Bass Head
> 
> JVC HA-FX1X (Xtreme Xplosive) (Impressions)(Hopefully Fan Thread)
> 
> ...



too costly mate..

How are SoundMAGIC PL21  ?


----------



## sandynator (Dec 7, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Thanks for quick reply, If I up my budget to suppose 1-1.2k then please suggest.. I am a pure basshead BTW.



I do not see anything better than SM E10 which has overall clarity. 
Will cost you around 1750 from ebay after applying {if applicable}some 7.5% coupons


----------



## RohanM (Dec 7, 2013)

sandynator said:


> I do not see anything better than SM E10 which has overall clarity.
> Will cost you around 1750 from ebay after applying {if applicable}some 7.5% coupons



I dont trust ebay.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 7, 2013)

RohanM said:


> too costly mate..
> 
> How are SoundMAGIC PL21  ?



Not meant for bass heads but if you would go without the intense bass , Mid bass is prominent Well managed Mids and advocate highs Over all Good sound signature ..... By the way if you are pairing it with nexus 4. IMO its better than SM E10 No offense  @  sandynator .... Nexus would not be able to drive the 10 mm driver of E10 .... 

Reason why Slide down to Clean audio output is on the quiet side
Google Nexus 4 review: Royal road - GSMArena.com


----------



## ZTR (Dec 7, 2013)

Would Galaxy S be able to drive a 10mm driver?
It has a Wolfson WM8994 DAC


----------



## RohanM (Dec 7, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> Not meant for bass heads but if you would go without the intense bass , Mid bass is prominent Well managed Mids and advocate highs Over all Good sound signature ..... By the way if you are pairing it with nexus 4. IMO its better than SM E10 No offense  @  sandynator .... Nexus would not be able to drive the 10 mm driver of E10 ....
> 
> Reason why Slide down to Clean audio output is on the quiet side
> Google Nexus 4 review: Royal road - GSMArena.com



PL-21 wil be good then !!


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 7, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Would Galaxy S be able to drive a 10mm driver?
> It has a Wolfson WM8994 DAC



If by galaxy s you mean Samsung I9000 Galaxy S Yes it will be But then also i suggest you to root your device & install Voodoo Sound. You can find more online if you google around.


----------



## ZTR (Dec 7, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> If by galaxy s you mean Samsung I9000 Galaxy S Yes it will be But then also i suggest you to root your device & install Voodoo Sound. You can find more online if you google around.



Well its already root and running CM11 which comes with DSP manager that also gives me access to the Wolfson WM8994 settings 

Edit:Also installed Voodoo sound and WOW that really improves the quality of sound especially the bass


----------



## ZTR (Dec 7, 2013)

Also since you own both the HJE120 and EM1 how much better are the EM1 over HJE120?


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 7, 2013)

To me HEJ120 & EM1 are both same when i comes to treble laid back But when i comes to bass HEJ120 bass is really loud travels deep & decays slow. Where as EM1 bass travels deep & decays faster so it as an edge over clarity .... but also require a decent source to drive them .... I use fiio e6 with my pmp to drive them ..... there Joe Bloggs's frequency response

[IMGG]*i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y493/hakimtai/HJE120_zps8c9aa527.jpg[/IMGG]


----------



## ZTR (Dec 7, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> To me HEJ120 & EM1 are both same when i comes to treble laid back But when i comes to bass HEJ120 bass is really loud travels deep & decays slow. Where as EM1 bass travels deep & decays faster so it as an edge over clarity .... but also require a decent source to drive them .... I use fiio e6 with my pmp to drive them ..... there Joe Bloggs's frequency response



So in general the EM1 have a edge over HJE120 in terms of bass.
Thanks for the info and looks like I will be going with EM1


----------



## sandynator (Dec 7, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> No offense  @  sandynator .... Nexus would not be able to drive the 10 mm driver of E10 ....
> 
> Reason why Slide down to Clean audio output is on the quiet side
> Google Nexus 4 review: Royal road - GSMArena.com



No probs bro.
Going by this logic then ES18 & Cowon EM1 are also no no then as  similar 10mm drivers & 16 ohms impedance & almost similar specs
Audio Earphone--SoundMAGIC Technology Development Co., Ltd.

Audio Earphone--SoundMAGIC Technology Development Co., Ltd.

Earphones, Cowon EM1 earphone


----------



## RohanM (Dec 7, 2013)

In my location only PL21 can be delivered.. I was thinking for PL11... hmm

UPdate : SoundMagic PL11 for Rs. 790/- On Snapdeal

*Wow should I go for them ?*


----------



## ZTR (Dec 7, 2013)

RohanM said:


> In my location only PL21 can be delivered.. I was thinking for PL11... hmm
> 
> UPdate : SoundMagic PL11 for Rs. 790/- On Snapdeal
> 
> *Wow should I go for them ?*



I think you should.



The Incinerator said:


> Bro they are too good,just buy them for few hundred extra.Flipkart is expensive look around and you might find them a bit cheaper. Otherwise stick to Panasonics as none make in ears sound as good below Rs 500.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 7, 2013)

RohanM said:


> In my location only PL21 can be delivered.. I was thinking for PL11... hmm
> 
> UPdate : SoundMagic PL11 for Rs. 790/- On Snapdeal
> 
> *Wow should I go for them ?*



Better get Cowon EM1. It won't matter IMO [there is an mic version also & its compatible with all Androids. check the official page from my above posts]
My ES18 sounds decent on my Java Fone *Sony Ericsson Cedar J108i* & very good on my Microsoft Lumia 520[will put my Nationite N2 on Sale   ]

Even after you want Pl11 get it from.....
SoundMagic PL11 In-Ear Powerful Bass Headphone 

*Apply Coupon - "SMPAH"* & get it for 750

Panasonic HJE 120 & Philips SHE3590 are also good options


----------



## RohanM (Dec 7, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Better get Cowon EM1. It won't matter IMO [there is an mic version also & its compatible with all Androids. check the official page from my above posts]
> My ES18 sounds decent on my Java Fone *Sony Ericsson Cedar J108i* & very good on my Microsoft Lumia 520[will put my Nationite N2 on Sale   ]
> 
> Even after you want Pl11 get it from.....
> ...



I already ordered them from Snapdeal for 790. Cash on Delivery.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 7, 2013)

sandynator said:


> No probs bro.
> Going by this logic then ES18 & Cowon EM1 are also no no then as  similar 10mm drivers & 16 ohms impedance & almost similar specs
> Audio*Earphone--SoundMAGIC Technology Development Co., Ltd.
> 
> ...



Let me try to explain this. Cowon EM1 & ES 18 are both very good only when they are extended to there limits but if the are used with an under powered source then they do not perform. You can read more in my review of Philips GoGear Mix 

Below is from a discussion that i had with Incinerator a while ago .... 

Below is an example of a review for the same product done by two reviewer’s of well known Indian tech sites. The two reviewers are also professionals & express there view of the product. 

*tech2.in.com Cowon EM1 Earphones Review*

Cowon EM1 with Remote and Mic Review, Price, Specifications - Tech2

*Techtree.com Review: COWON EM1*

Review: COWON EM1 (With Remote And Mic) | TechTree.com

Both of them agree that the IEM requires an amp to bring it to its fullest potential.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 8, 2013)

@Hakimtai
Totally agreed about amp part.

Please do not get me wrong my only point was if es18 (which has similar specs of em1) is driven well by my Lumia 520(without any eq) then nexus 4's amp section won't be that bad considering 520 which is sub 10k while nexus 4 @23k.

There could some other factors in case of em1 but my guess is sm es18 as well as e10 would give decent output from nexus4 without any external amp.
Peace


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 8, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Well its already root and running CM11 which comes with DSP manager that also gives me access to the Wolfson WM8994 settings
> 
> Edit:Also installed Voodoo sound and WOW that really improves the quality of sound especially the bass



Nice to know that you found my suggestion usefull. If you are interested in audio mods for android then try this also ViPER 4 Android Audio Effects. read and understand what they have created then if you like it try it. But be *aware of any beats audio mods* on android i had to erase my rom for a new one while i tried to uninstall beats audio mods   .......


----------



## ZTR (Dec 8, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> Nice to know that you found my suggestion usefull. If you are interested in audio mods for android then try this also ViPER 4 Android Audio Effects. read and understand what they have created then if you like it try it. But be *aware of any beats audio mods* on android i had to erase my rom for a new one while i tried to uninstall beats audio mods   .......



Sure and I know about those fake beats audio mods and thus stay away from them


----------



## sandynator (Dec 8, 2013)

RohanM said:


> I already ordered them from Snapdeal for 790. Cash on Delivery.






see if you can cancel the order


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 8, 2013)

sandynator said:


> @Hakimtai
> Totally agreed about amp part.
> 
> Please do not get me wrong my only point was if es18 (which has similar specs of em1) is driven well by my Lumia 520(without any eq) then nexus 4's amp section won't be that bad considering 520 which is sub 10k while nexus 4 @23k.
> ...



Now let me show the difference b/w nexus 4 & Lumia 520. You have already read the GSMARENA review of Nexus 4 about the audio quality Now read nokia 520 audio quality report *gsmarena review nokia lumia 520*. Slide down to Decent audio quality. Pay attention on the second passage where they well about the overall volume of the device & comparison to Lumia 720. This will help you understand why ES18 is driven well on your lumia. Price has nothing to do with audio output that satisfy you. Incinerator who has hands on experience on high tech audio equipment can give you a better understanding of this.


----------



## RohanM (Dec 8, 2013)

sandynator said:


> see if you can cancel the order



Why would I do that??


----------



## sandynator (Dec 8, 2013)

Btw I never expected the amp of of nexus 4 to be that bad that even 16ohms impedance earphones with 10 mm drivers would be difficult to drive.

So rohan you would be happy with pl11 & no need to cancel the order.



@Hakimtai thnks for sharing the facts.
I do respect incinerators view infact all knowledgeble members views. Would love to get more info from him about audio.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 8, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Btw I never expected the amp of of nexus 4 to be that bad that even 16ohms impedance earphones with 10 mm drivers would be difficult to drive.
> 
> So rohan you would be happy with pl11 & no need to cancel the order.
> 
> ...



I can not still make out what Nexus 4 amp can handle well usually lower Independence means its difficult for the amp to drive the headphones & i noticed that sound magic pl 11 has 10+/-2 impedance that is 12 ohms instead of 16 ohms impedance normally with a 9 mm driver. I means that lower impedance with larger drivers Either the volume will get accelerated too fast without focusing on audio signature of the IEM. Its like what happens when a dam brakes the water rush out without any guidance or nexus 4 will get choked n will not be able to drive them properly. . 

[IMGG]*i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y493/hakimtai/pl11_zps77850857.jpg[/IMGG]

Panasonic has same driver size but normal 16 ohms impedance. 

[IMGG]*i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y493/hakimtai/120_zpscf642398.jpg[/IMGG]

Sound magic uses larger driver to produce big sound Impact. Which make's it easier to manipulate that's why it a hit on head-fi but you should also notice the source. Most of them uses either high end phones or mp3 players from top players like cowon, apple or sony or these day audiophile grade DAP such as fiio x3 or AK 120, AK120 has dual DAC one for right channel one for left channel  ..... all of them have good amps chips. Some of audiophile DAP has class A amp. these things can drive even headphones with huge impedance had are traditionally designed to be used with desktop amp.

There is a reason why people appreciate philips & panasonic There engineers where able to deliver the same sound impact with smaller drivers that can be easily driven with better build at cheaper price.

I Do not know if things are getting over done or this is just a marketing gimmick ..... 

[IMGG]*i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y493/hakimtai/ak120_zpse482d266.jpg[/IMGG]


----------



## sandynator (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey Buddy 

Keeping aside all technical terms/ jargons I'm still confident Nexus 4 can drive Cowon EM1 giving out decent sound output levels. I've came across many guys who are happy with EM1 & their main source is S2, S3, notes & nexus 4 as well.

Check out the reviews from all online stores you will know.



Even my puny *SE Cedar J108i* gives very decent SQ using original Acoustics files & it shines well with third party acoustic files


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 11, 2013)

Am sorry if things got a little to far or jargons ..... reading product reviews on E-commerce sites is not the most wise way to decide the performance of a product. Since a long time i have been using mobile phones as source for listen music. Following is what i have saturated from online research. 

When coupling a low impedance I.E.M with relatively high Sensitivity to a week source. In this case SM PL11 with impedance of 12 ohms with a Sensitivity of 103dB to nexus 4 in comparison to RP-HJE-120 with impedance of 16 ohms with a Sensitivity of 96dB would result in hissing usually occurs on most players and will pull more current from a device. It will also generally be less easy to control. That’s is why I said It would be like when a dam brakes the water rush’s out without any control. Volume will get accelerated too fast without focusing on audio signature of the IEM. High impedance will require more voltage so you need to turn the volume up higher but it will not be pulling more energy from the player. Best would be high impedance and high effeciency.

High Impedance is usually achieved  by thinner wire and most importantly more turns of wire in the voice coil. More turns or loops creates a larger field (area of magnetic influence). In layman's terms more magnetic force for the coil to move the diaphragm.  Thinner wire usually works out to a lighter, more responsive diaphragm.The displacement (amount of movement) of the diaphragm (the part that vibrates to produce sound) can be better controlled via a more accurate flux (magnetic field to pull and push the diaphragm) Depending on the design, this leads to more accurate response

An example would be  Signature Acoustics C-12 with  18 Ohms ( 2 Ohms more  than normal ) & with a Sensitivity of 102 dB when coupled with a proper source like sansa clip+ would result in better control & more responsive diaphragm. Even better results can be achieved by using high bit rate & better recorded material.

Finally when i completed this i was able to understand why there was hissing noise with i couple nokia x2 with tech-fusion White Chrome .... Anyway they both are history now ....


----------



## rish1 (Dec 11, 2013)

i already have es18 working great , has there been any new IEM launch under 1000 rs which is significantly better than es 18 ?


----------



## puli44 (Dec 11, 2013)

rish said:


> i already have es18 working great , has there been any new IEM launch under 1000 rs which is significantly better than es 18 ?



u can consider cowon EM1 @ < 1k


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 11, 2013)

rish said:


> i already have es18 working great , has there been any new IEM launch under 1000 rs which is significantly better than es 18 ?



Philips SHE 9700!!! Enough said!!!  
Philips SHE9700 Headphone - Philips: Flipkart.com


----------



## doom (Dec 12, 2013)

Sorry for hijacking this thread, but I figured coninuing here would be better than to make a new thread. My budget is max Rs. 500. I am thinking of Sennheiser MX 170 Earphones.
Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## RohanM (Dec 12, 2013)

Got my SM PL 11


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 12, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Got my SM PL 11



Congrats... Post some pics and your impression!!!


----------



## RohanM (Dec 13, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12949&d=1386928247


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 13, 2013)

RohanM said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12949&d=1386928247



Don't keep those beautiful ear-buds on such a dirty floor!!!  
Just kidding!!!


----------



## hitesh (Dec 14, 2013)

*A little off-topic*

@Hakimtai
Do you have a reason for why my ES18 sounded better on my Wave 525 than my friend's HTC One ? HTC One is one of the best mobile for audio AFAIK
Note : I haven't read all the tech stuff you posted here


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 14, 2013)

hitesh said:


> *A little off-topic*
> 
> @Hakimtai
> Do you have a reason for why my ES18 sounded better on my Wave 525 than my friend's HTC One ? HTC One is one of the best mobile for audio AFAIK
> Note : I haven't read all the tech stuff you posted here



Did you listen on htc with beats audio ON ....


----------



## hitesh (Dec 14, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> Did you listen on htc with beats audio ON ....



Quite sure yes


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 14, 2013)

hitesh said:


> Quite sure yes



Umm.... then i have always believed that the source should be neutral & coloring of sound should be done by earphone/headphone only... When you listen on htc with beats audio ON what happened is the source was colored which was further colored by the es 18 as per its audio signature & hence when you listen. The colored source deviated the IEM audio signature. Try listen to the same song on wave & htc without any Equalizers .... Use htc default player with beats audio off ...


----------



## RohanM (Jun 19, 2018)

RohanM said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12949&d=1386928247





powerhoney said:


> Congrats... Post some pics and your impression!!!



Just an update, 

So today after 4.5 years left side of the headphone has stopped working. I am not sad at all because those pair served very good all these years & I enjoyed them a lot & now it's time to buy a new one. Will miss these headphones though.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2018)

Holy! Your headphones served you for 4.5 years! I need to change them every 6 months or atmost 1 year.


----------



## RohanM (Jun 20, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Holy! Your headphones served you for 4.5 years! I need to change them every 6 months or atmost 1 year.


Yeah I also never expected them to work more than one year. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------

